# 3.2 Turbo kit- which should I consider?



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi,

I've a 54 manual 3.2 MK1 TT & I'm considering fitting a turbo kit, but which one?
I've searched around & found 3 or 4 in the UK.

Has anyone got any experience & advice.

I'm 'only' looking to boost it to 350-400 bhp & I really don't want it to be obvious that it's upgraded i.e. the rest of the car is completely standard & I'd like it all subtle. I'd also prefer to keep the existing exhaust & would probably only upgrade the brake pads for safety + maybe the clutch.

Any advice much appreciated on which kits are best + what other upgrades are advisable to cope with the extra power (haldex / clutch / suspension / brakes etc)

Many thanks
Peter


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

I am sure Steve ( V6 RUL ) will be along shortly


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Keeping the existing exhaust makes NO SENSE with what you are planning to do.

I take it you have quite a large budget because you are going to need it. :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Yes i admire anyone who exercises feelings of...."I'm 'only' looking to boost it to 350-400 bhp"  As James says you need a big budget for v6 turbo project...And to cover any eventualities. Its taken Steve years of perseverance to create his monster.

Look forward to your project... 

Damien.


----------



## GPT TT (Mar 18, 2012)

jamman said:


> Keeping the existing exhaust makes NO SENSE with what you are planning to do.


Indeed +1. Makes no sense, and with the budget you need for what you are planning, Exhaust upgrade will see one of the best price/power ratios.


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

Apologies, I should have been clearer.

I'm not against changing the exhaust, I just don't want a 6" drainpipe that makes the neighbours think some spotty teenagers moved in next door with a car that sounds like one of those tarted up Impreza's.

In short, I want the car to sound subtle at low rev's & look like standard but when I fancy putting my foot down it will GO.

I'd want my local guys to do the fitting, hence a kit is best, & yes I know the budget would need to be £8-11k.

cheers
Peter


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

lotuselanplus2s said:


> I know the budget would need to be £8-11k.


And the rest

Ps Never start a sentence with and.

Which kits are you looking at and do the people you are using have any experience of doing a V6T ?


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

I've had a look at the Storm Developments, JBS & VAGTech kits so far.

The garage hasn't got direct experience of doing V6T's but I've used them for years & they've been brilliant doing development on the Lotus + friend's racing Fords + god knows how many TVR's / Aston's / Caterham's / Ferrari's etc etc. + I can walk there and they're really cheap. If they weren't so good I'd forget the whole idea.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

http://www.hpamotorsport.com/turbos.htm


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Hi, a LPT setup will get you what you want. approx 6 to 10 psi and you can retain the OEM inlet plenum to look stealth.
I would go with the HPA exhaust log to retain both lambdas for fuelling but your OEM exhaust will have to go unless you can make a Y up to mate with the OEM pre cat connection.
No need for rods or pistons but you will need a gasket spacer for compression.
Injectors may be ok but borderline depending on power requirements. I have 630s available for ya.
Steve


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> Hi, a LPT setup will get you what you want. approx 6 to 10 psi and you can retain the OEM inlet plenum to look stealth.
> I would go with the HPA exhaust log to retain both lambdas for fuelling but your OEM exhaust will have to go unless you can make a Y up to mate with the OEM pre cat connection.
> No need for rods or pistons but you will need a gasket spacer for compression.
> Injectors may be ok but borderline depending on power requirements. I have 630s available for ya.
> Steve


Steve is your man to talk to regards this.

You still trying to flog those 630s Steve :wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I've got bonnets, big grilles, injectors and haldexs, valances and sills available..  
Steve


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> I've got bonnets, big grilles, injectors and haldexs, valances and sills available..
> Steve


You still got that bloody "Rich special" slit bonnet matey ?

I did try and warn you :wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

jamman said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > I've got bonnets, big grilles, injectors and haldexs, valances and sills available..
> ...


You never know, it may go on one day, when B&Q get a delivery of FG.. :wink: 
Steve


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

V6RUL said:


> Hi, a LPT setup will get you what you want. approx 6 to 10 psi and you can retain the OEM inlet plenum to look stealth.
> I would go with the HPA exhaust log to retain both lambdas for fuelling but your OEM exhaust will have to go unless you can make a Y up to mate with the OEM pre cat connection.
> No need for rods or pistons but you will need a gasket spacer for compression.
> Injectors may be ok but borderline depending on power requirements. I have 630s available for ya.
> Steve


Hi Steve,
many thanks for this- judging by everyone else's comments 'you are the man'!

Any chance I can have a quick translation + can you name some names?
LPT- whose would you recommend (I know you've used Garrett)?
HPA exhaust log- do you mean the manifold?

Would it just be easier / safer to buy an off-the-shelf kit from HPA or one of the others?

I intend to carry on using the TT as a 2nd car for normal(ish) driving approx 5k miles a year hence want it to still be reliable & not always in the garage being 'tweaked'.
Peter


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

lotuselanplus2s said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, a LPT setup will get you what you want. approx 6 to 10 psi and you can retain the OEM inlet plenum to look stealth.
> ...


Hi Peter, there are plenty of turbos out there to choose from Garret, Presision, HKS and plenty more. 
A Low Pressure Turbo will give good control over boost if your running low boost.
A High Pressure Turbo will allow you head room to increase but you may loose some smoothness at lower boost if you buy big and use low, but a decent boost controller will help allot.
The HPA exhaust log retains both Lambdas for fuel contol/trim.

An off the shelf HPA kit would be a good way of going, however there are no accredited installers in the UK anymore.
Your tuner could install such a kit with advice from HPA by phone or e-mail.
Don't buy a kit from anybody other than HPA, as they have vast experiance..short cuts will bite you.

You have a PM
Steve


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Steve,

many thanks for this- your advice & PM are very much appreciated.

I've had a chat with my garage & their itching to get started- they've got the mills / lathes & welding torches on stand by & informed me the rolling road can easily take whatever size turbo is chosen.........

Watch this space.

Peter


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

If you need mills / lathes & welding torches you are in trouble.. :lol: 
Keep us informed.
Steve.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Wonder What Happened in the end up??

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Hogg

if you want to know what happened you might want to look at my build thread:

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 2&t=767993

Sadly sold & I haven't been on the Forum since then as it only depress's me but the Forum's sent me an email as you posted ........

2+ years after I've sold the car I still think it was amazing, possibly even more so than I did at the time. It does have the benefit that I'm not envious of anyone I see driving around in other cars, whatever their value / badge etc

Good luck
Peter


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

I'll have a good read

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

